# Looking for a new bunny:)



## ScoobyDoo (Mar 28, 2006)

Hi, I was wondering if anyone knew if there wasa rabbit somewhere in Iowa for adoption (hopefully younger than 2 yearsold)? I've been looking at every adoption website I can findand I can't find any for adoption close to here.Ireally want to adopt my next bun because there are so many outthere. If anyone knows of a bunny in my area please tell me(either PM or email please)! Thank you so much!

(p.s.--I'm sorry if I sound like i'm stupid and can't find one on myown. I just have room in my home for a bunny right now and Ican't seem to find one around here.)



Thank you! ~*~Caitlin~*~


----------



## Starlight Rabbitry (Apr 7, 2006)

:bunnydance:Bump!!!:bunnydance:


----------



## naturestee (Apr 8, 2006)

Where are you? Have you called your local shelters? Many will have rabbits even if they don't advertise them

There's a possibility we could help transport a bunny to you, like fromAngieluv's shelter or one of the other buns in need here. Areyou willing/able to drive?


----------



## BACI (Apr 19, 2006)

Hello,
I checked on Petfinder for you and they have alot of bunnies all overIowa so why don't you try there. Keep in mind not all shelters updatetheir sites regularly so you may want to even call some of them to seewhat is available or check websites which can be accessed viapetfinder. Well, here is the site, if you need more help pls don'thesitate to ask, or start a blog with pics of you and your new friend. 
 [url]www.petfinder.com/pe


----------



## ScoobyDoo (Apr 27, 2006)

omg, i'm sosorry I never posted aresponse. It logged me off right after I posted this topicand I haven't been able to get back on til now. 

Thanks guys, I have tried petfinder before, but I'll try it again and in one of the local shelters my sister tell me there are quite afew(since it's right after easter and all). Thanks so much!

~*Caitlin*~


----------



## BACI (Apr 30, 2006)

Keep us updated and let me know if you have anyluck. I was able to contact one of our members that may be able to helpyou as well. If you are willing to drive there is a rabbit in Il thatsounds great and needs a home. (see above posts). We may be able to geta transport team going for you if you are interested.


----------



## ScoobyDoo (May 1, 2006)

Could I get some information on the rabbit?Also, I'm only 15 so I wouldn't be able to get to Il. though myself.Thanks so much you guys!

~*Caitlin*~


----------



## BACI (May 1, 2006)

First of all, did you check into the petfindersites to find a rabbit near you?I know you said it did not help in thepast but you can even call those shelters to see what is available,.... sometimes they don't list all available rabbits. You would alsoneed your parents permission as I am sure you know or one of them to gowith you to adopt(someone over 18 from the research I did). On thepetfinder site there is a location of shelters list as well where youcould find rabbits near you. If those don't work let me know where youlive and I had two ideas for you.
One if you contact Kerri she has what sounds likea sweet California mix. She lives in Sycamore IL though. 
The other option is to pm Angieluv andsee if you could adopt one thru her shelter and she could probably tellyou about those rabbits personalities. I already pm'd her a few weeksago to ask her if that was a possiblilty. She could also probably tellyou about the process, she is a sweetheart. 
keep me informed so I know how it is going and if I can be of help.I can pm you with more info later, I was just walking out the door. Iwill check back later tonight or tomorrow. good luck.


----------



## BACI (May 3, 2006)

~*Caitlin*~ :mail2

check your pm, and which city in Iowa? you can tell me in pm. I was trying to help find other rescues.


----------

